# Thank you



## katiejune (May 25, 2017)

Thank you to all you guys who helped me figure out the tricky problems during studying. I passed the PE test. I really appreciate the help. I have 3 little kids under 4, including an infant, and I couldn't make it to a review course so I had to just do my best self studying. I am very grateful for your support.


----------



## kpalframan (May 25, 2017)

Oh wow, props to you!  We've been putting off having a family until after this PE stuff is over.  I can't imagine how relieved you must be!


----------



## apford (May 25, 2017)

Way to go @katiejune! I have two little ones, 3 and 5. It was nice to be able to hang out as a family again once the test was over.


----------



## katiejune (May 25, 2017)

Thank you and I hope you get your result soon!! Having a family is great and it puts everything in a different perspective. I'd say it's smart to wait if you can, considering I haven't slept through a single night in over 4 years ?. They are my backbone though and I wouldn't have been motivated to study without them.


----------



## katiejune (May 25, 2017)

apford said:


> Way to go @katiejune! I have two little ones, 3 and 5. It was nice to be able to hang out as a family again once the test was over.


Right!! I have "sooo much" time now.


----------



## Karissa (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations @katiejune! The PE is difficult enough but to balance family life with such young little ones is beyond my comprehension. Hope you get a chance to relax some this weekend.


----------



## JHW 3d (May 25, 2017)

Way to go @katiejune!  I had a 4mo old when I started studying for the PE in 2015. I depended a lot on my wife and parents to help with the day to day stuff and babysitting. To say it was a team effort is no joke.

Congrats and enjoy your holiday weekend!


----------



## J_MEC (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I made a google survey form to track the results of the Mechanical PE. If you have some time, can you please take the survey? 

Machine: https://goo.gl/forms/8qmSWltqFaepwrSi2

Thermal: https://goo.gl/forms/RQlsDWCm3mvMkutm2

HVAC: https://goo.gl/forms/aCjy7rXa6R53DMHp1


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 26, 2017)

Way to go!  Time to celebrate. :appl:


----------



## starquest (Jun 13, 2017)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

